
Show HN: Empiricast – Improve your asset price predictions - yhoiseth
https://www.empiricast.com
======
yhoiseth
Hi,

Forums where stocks, crypto, etc. are being discussed are almost always filled
with polarized opinions – with an overweight of extreme optimists at times
harassing people with more nuanced views.

We have launched a public beta of Empiricast, a forum/game/learning platform
where people's score is based on actual forecasting accuracy. We hope this
will lead to:

\- More informative and nuanced discussions

\- People becoming more accurate and calibrated in their predictions over time

Would appreciate any thoughts you may have. E.g. what do you like/dislike, how
can we make it more fun or useful :)

